# Simrad or Garmin



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

If you were having to get new electronics, would you choose Simrad or Garmin? Pros and cons please. Thanks


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Garmin is by far way more user friendly just bought a new one for my boat Friday. Maybe we can get up soon call me when ya get time


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Yes, will do. You fishing any tournaments this year? Just curious


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've never used a Simrad, only garmin. But if I was buying a new one right now, I'd go with the new Simrad. Those things look slick.


----------



## Legalize it! (Jul 15, 2014)

Gramin 7600 series. Bad to the bone. User friendly!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Simrad ns8


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a Simrad evo2 nss9 and it's pretty awesome. It makes the Hunninbird I was using look ancient. I haven't used it to its full potential yet, since I'm normally fishing in less than 3' of water but it's loaded with features.


----------



## crip47 (Feb 4, 2015)

fsu alex, Witch humminbird do you have. I'd like to know what you are comparing it to. I also have the humminbird 997 and looking to upgrade... thanks


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Ford vs. Chevy type question. I've had both and both were great. To say one is easier to use is just pure opinion. What one person might find easy the other might find difficult.

Go try both and pick the one you like best.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

A big plus for simrad is that they use navionics charts which are way more detailed for showing bathometric lines than the Garmin charts. I also like the Simrad display better from the standpoint the waypoints show up smaller meaning they don't cover as much of the screen when you zoom in close. Some people probably like the garmin version better because the waypoints show up larger and are easier to see. I also like the new Simrad broadband radar. It cranks with very little warmup time and the radar overlay is great. I don't have experience with Garmin radar, so, no help there. Tech support is not the best with Simrad, at least in my experience.

Both are easy to use, fast uploading, and good quality machines. I use the Simrad NSS 12 EVO2 and the Garmin 1040XS on a pretty regular basis. I would personally pick Simrad (Navico)


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

PlaneToSea said:


> Go try both and pick the one you like best.


Where would one go to see these units in person. Especially in the Panama City area? I'm about to be down that way and am interested in upgrading my Humminbird as well. I have a 798ci with Side Scan. I love the unit, but it is too small when on a pitching boat. I'm looking for a QUALITY o frills unit with a big screen. I doubt that it exists. Big screen = lotsa frills... haha :yes:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

oops, double posted...


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

We have all Garmin plotters, radar,sonar gsd auto pilot and find that it gets the job done. Very easy to use and I am able to afford them. We fish in 3000' or more durning the summer and have no problems making fish from the bottom and any depths of the columns. I have only used tech support once in ten years and was very happy with the return time and cost of repair. I do like SIMRAD better but the costs keeps me with Garmin and really we don't have a problem finding our target fish. If my ICOM radios every go out I will replace them also with Garmin


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Where would one go to see these units in person. Especially in the Panama City area? I'm about to be down that way and am interested in upgrading my Humminbird as well. I have a 798ci with Side Scan. I love the unit, but it is too small when on a pitching boat. I'm looking for a QUALITY o frills unit with a big screen. I doubt that it exists. Big screen = lotsa frills... haha :yes:


 There might be other places but West Marine carries both Garmin and Simrad and they have display units setup that you can play with for as long as you want.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

crip47 said:


> fsu alex, Witch humminbird do you have. I'd like to know what you are comparing it to. I also have the humminbird 997 and looking to upgrade... thanks


I had the Hummingbird 898si.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks guys for the responses. Looks like I'm the proud owner of Simrad NSS 12 EVO 2. See y'all on the water. Good info Seabiscuit


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

if you are doing the install yourself and have any questions, PM me. I feel like I'm an expert after installing mine along with the radar and a new 1KW transducer. It was not a smooth process, but, I am happy now with the results. 
Simrad's wiring diagram for the B175M was incorrect. Gemco and Airmar set me straight. Also, the software update to 2.0 did not go smooth, so, I had to do a hard reset on the MFD. Be sure you either already have 2.0 or do the update before setting everything else up. 
I really think you will like it, once you learn it.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. Looks like I'm the proud owner of Simrad NSS 12 EVO 2. See y'all on the water. Good info Seabiscuit


Go! Big Money! :thumbup:

I looked into the Simrad after I read Seabiscuit's comment. I loved it! Then I saw the price.... :no: Looks like I will just continue to love my Humminbird. :whistling:


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

the way to buy it is at one the big boat shows or at least during that time period. I got mine at last year's Miami boat show.


----------

